# 6/11/2005- Hiking- Alpine Gardens



## SilentCal (May 11, 2005)

A hike is being planned for a trip through the Alpine Garden on Mt. Washington.  Exact trails to be taken to be determined by the group.    Expect rugged conditions as much of the hike will be above treeline.  Meeting time is tentatively at 8:00 at the Pinkham Notch Visitors Center.

Any questions please pm me.


----------



## dirt_girl (May 25, 2005)

Sounds like a great way to spend the day... I'm in!
Think it will stop raining by then?! 
 8) 

dirt_girl


----------



## SilentCal (May 25, 2005)

Haven't you heard,  This is now a kayak trail :roll: 
Great to have you abroad.  We'll figure out the trails soon.


----------



## Juls (May 25, 2005)

Count me in too.    I've never been to the Alpine Gardens so this will be a real treat.  Can't wait!!   I hope it stops raining by then and we can actually see the sun.  8)


----------



## MichaelJ (May 25, 2005)

I'm taking that weekend off from hiking to attend a good old-fashioned clambake with friends. In fact, I'll be making the chowder from scratch, as I do every year. So this hike I will pass on, in favor of steamers, beer, lobster, beer, corn, beer, and beer.


----------



## smitty77 (May 26, 2005)

I'm going to try to make this one under two conditions:
1) It's not raining or two windy
2) The auto road gets opened past the 4.5 mile mark.
My plan is to bring the family and hike in from the Auto road.  I just don't have the conditioning to haul 35lbs of toddler up Lions Head or Tucks this early in the year.

Now, if the family opts out... I might still go, only from Pinkham.

Smitty


----------



## MtnMagic (May 31, 2005)

Ghostdog and I are sure up for this one. We've been waiting all winter 
Sending a pm.


----------



## flyingfree (Jun 1, 2005)

*Alpine Gardens*

I just joined this website.  I'm having trouble finding hiking groups in NH.  Alpine Gardens sounds GREAT...however, I have another obligation.

Are there a lot of hikes like this?  What's a good way to hook up with people?  I live in Portsmouth, NH.

Thanks!!


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome Flyingfree.   There are hiking trips posted from time to time and in various locations around New England.   Hope the next time you can make it!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 1, 2005)

A big welcome and hello!

Hike with others on their hike or post your own and others will hike with you. A great way to meet others while seeing the mountains!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 4, 2005)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Haven't you heard,  This is now a kayak trail :roll:
> Great to have you abroad.  We'll figure out the trails soon.


 Arrrgh, please stop the torture SilentCal...NewEngland has far too few _steep creeks_ as it is.  As you probably well know, we have to go to the DVDs to feed the addiction.  :lol:


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 9, 2005)

Smitty: Hiked with SilentCal today. He has been up North on vacation since Sunday. With a new hiker in our group, we should be the Alpine Garden Trail at the junction of Lions Head Trail eta about 12:30. The 7 of us will probably spend about an hour catching the views, eating, studying the flora on the Alpine Garden Trail. 

Hoping to meet you and your fine family. We will meet on the porch at 7:45. Either way looking forward to meeting and hiking with you!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2005)

Enjoy the hike guys.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 10, 2005)

have fun. I'm hitting Moosilauke on Saturday.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 10, 2005)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Smitty: Hiked with SilentCal today. He has been up North on vacation since Sunday. With a new hiker in our group, we should be the Alpine Garden Trail at the junction of Lions Head Trail eta about 12:30. The 7 of us will probably spend about an hour catching the views, eating, studying the flora on the Alpine Garden Trail.
> 
> Hoping to meet you and your fine family. We will meet on the porch at 7:45. Either way looking forward to meeting and hiking with you!!!


Hello MtnMagic!

We're in North Conway as we speak (or is it write?).  I'm not sure when we'll be departing for the Auto Road, but we'll shoot for the 12:30 time slot if it looks like the weather will hold.  We may try to go a tad early if the morning forecast still calls for T-storms.

Hopefully see you soon.
Smitty


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 11, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> have fun. I'm hitting Moosilauke on Saturday.



You'll likely see a good-sized group as a friend's fiancé finishes her 48 up there.

I won't make the hike (could not possibly have gotten up early enough today to get there) but am heading up for the party afterwards.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 12, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple of friends wewre hiking Garfield, so I went with them. Here is my report:http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4540
How was Washington?


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 13, 2005)

The flowers on the Alpine Garden were nice but the views were for the most part nonexistent.  Somehow I missed running into Magic and SilentCal, but the family and I did manage to hike head first into a thunderstorm.  Details to follow in the Trip reports section.

Glad you didn't get rained on at Garfield.  MWO's comment from Sunday morning said they got over 1" of rain in an hour (see previoous thunderstorm reference), so needless to say we were thoroughly soaked.

Smitty


----------

